# Microsoft Announces Availability of Windows 7 Beta and Windows Live



## Ankur Mittal (Jan 8, 2009)

In a keynote address at the 2009 International Consumer Electronics Show (CES), Microsoft Corp. Chief Executive Officer Steve Ballmer announced the beta availability of the Windows 7 operating system as well as the availability of the latest version of the Windows Live, a suite of personal communications services and applications.  “I’m thrilled to announce the availability of the Windows 7 beta, which is on track to deliver simplicity and reliability,” Ballmer said. “Windows 7 and Windows Live are part of an incredible pipeline of consumer technology that is making it easier than ever for people to communicate, share and get more done.” 
 The beta version of Windows 7, Microsoft’s next-generation PC operating system, can be downloaded today by MSDN, TechBeta and TechNet customers. Consumers who want to test-drive the beta will be able to download it beginning Jan. 9 at *www.microsoft.com/windows7. 
 Microsoft also announced the global availability of Windows Live, a free suite of communications and sharing applications. Windows Live makes it easy for people to communicate, share and keep their online lives in sync and in one place with one login. The new and enhanced Windows Live services — including PCMag.com 2008 Editors’ Choice winner Windows Live Messenger — along with Windows Live Mail and Windows Live Photo Gallery are designed to work seamlessly with more than 50 popular Internet services
 Source- Microsoft Press Release


----------



## spidy333 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thats nice.. cant wait to get my new system and testdrive Windows 7 on it...


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 8, 2009)

I am Excited .
here are some more news:


> Information on Downloading and Installing Windows 7 Beta
> As of today, I am running the Windows 7 Beta on several different PCs including my laptop, my work PC, and my PC at home, which I upgraded recently to Windows 7 from Windows Vista SP1. (I’ll be outlining the PCs I’m using to test Windows 7 shortly.) I’m all connected with HomeGroup, I’ve got several different Libraries set up, and I’m loving the new Windows Taskbar. I’ve got Windows Media Center recording my favorite TV shows and my Zune 80 syncing up with the Zune software. And things are even better with Windows Live Essentials installed. I find the Windows 7 Beta to be an amazing beta release and I am extremely excited for you to get your hands on it later this week! I’d like to take a moment to share some specifics regarding the Windows 7 Beta that I think are very important for people looking to give Windows 7 a spin.
> 
> *On January 9th, the Windows 7 Beta will be available for Windows enthusiasts to download via the Windows 7 page on Windows.com. The Windows 7 Beta is going to be available download-only (we’re not sending out physical media) and available for a limited time to the first 2.5 million people who download the beta.*
> ...




Source


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Jan 8, 2009)

Already using build 7000 and am pretty much satisfied with it


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 8, 2009)

Already using since 2 weeks legally . Its not my production OS, but just for testing purpose. All the drivers of Windows Vista install & work fine, so far no crashes. ATI Catalyst 8.12 gave problem so I installed the drivers from WIndows Update & it is working fine. I haven't tried any workstation applications yet.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm also exited about it.


----------



## crazy_awper (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't agree with you,I think This problem should be further analysis.


----------



## niga84 (Jan 8, 2009)

nice info thanks


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 8, 2009)

I am excited. But I wont download it.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 8, 2009)

Great news.... Thanks for sharing


----------



## redhat (Jan 8, 2009)

I will be able to begin download at 11pm on 8th jan IST
Will i be able to get a copy of the beta then??
Also, if someone could link to a genuine torrent for windows 7 public beta...
(P.S. Mods, I know talking about torrents is prohibited here, but since the Beta is provided free of cost and its license says you are free to distribute, i suppose torrents for this can be allowed here)


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 8, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> Already using since 2 weeks legally . Its not my production OS, but just for testing purpose. All the drivers of Windows Vista install & work fine, so far no crashes. ATI Catalyst 8.12 gave problem so I installed the drivers from WIndows Update & it is working fine. I haven't tried any workstation applications yet.


Can it be installed in dual boot with Windows Xp?

I heard there are some issues with its bootloader?
any possible workaround?



redhat said:


> I will be able to begin download at 11pm on 8th jan IST
> Will i be able to get a copy of the beta then??
> Also, if someone could link to a genuine torrent for windows 7 public beta...
> (P.S. Mods, I know talking about torrents is prohibited here, but since the Beta is provided free of cost and its license says you are free to distribute, i suppose torrents for this can be allowed here)


download from MS itself.
keep watching this page
*www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/default.aspx


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 8, 2009)

gary4gar said:


> Can it be installed in dual boot with Windows Xp?
> 
> I heard there are some issues with its bootloader?
> any possible workaround?



I m writing a whole guide to get familiar with the user experience of Windows 7 but in the mean time just know that Windows 7 makes a 200 MB Partition for boot files if you have a blank hard disk. Since you are going to dual boot, then first Install Windows XP which will install in C:\ drive (usually). Now install Windows & Which will place its boot files in the C:\ drive where WindowsXP is installed. Now, you won't be able to see the drive with Windows XP Installed in the Explorer of Windows 7 but it is there & can be seen through Disk Manager. Since it is the boot drive, it isn't shown in Explorer. You will only be able to boot into WIndows 7 this way.

Now install EasyBCD because Windows & uses BCDEdit for boot configuration editing just like Windows Vista. In EadyBCD create a new entry for booting called Windows XP with Windows XP as setting & save it.


----------



## redhat (Jan 8, 2009)

gary4gar said:


> download from MS itself.
> keep watching this page
> *www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/default.aspx



But I will not be at home and i dont have a high bandwidth connection at the place i will be. Hence shelling out around Rs.2k for a 3gb download of Win7 is foolish
So can i download it just now from somewhere??


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jan 8, 2009)

No physical media distribution..thats sad..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 8, 2009)

I am using it for 2 weeks now and I can say that it's very stable!


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Jan 8, 2009)

I had installed Win 7 as dual boot along with Win XP. Just noticed that in *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1031482&postcount=13 Saurav had outlined some steps for booting into WinXP. Surprisingly i didnt have to do any of them. Just booted off the DVD and installed it in D:\ After installation the bootloader listed both Win 7 and Earlier version of Windows (WinXP). C:\ contains the WinXP installation.

Windows XP partition isnt listed on the explorer like mentioned by him.


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 8, 2009)

As long as Steam works perfect I'm in..


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 8, 2009)

cool_techie_tvm said:


> I had installed Win 7 as dual boot along with Win XP. Just noticed that in *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1031482&postcount=13 Gaurav had outlined some steps for booting into WinXP. Surprisingly i didnt have to do any of them. Just booted off the DVD and installed it in D:\ After installation the bootloader listed both Win 7 and Earlier version of Windows (WinXP). C:\ contains the WinXP installation.
> 
> Windows XP partition isnt listed on the explorer like mentioned by him.



Try booting Windows XP. It gave me a "NTLDR missing" error.

I wrote something about Windows 7, have a look at my blog : The herald of Windows 7


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Jan 8, 2009)

^^ Naah didnt get any errors, am typing this from the XP installation on the same PC. 

Lemme checkout the blog


----------



## redhat (Jan 8, 2009)

Anyone, any options for alternative ways to download this? Since I will not be able to get through to the first 2.5million users since i will be away


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 9, 2009)

Can I triple boot this with Ubuntu/XP? ie. Will GRUB recognize Win7?


----------



## sankha (Jan 9, 2009)

Will this Windows 7 not be another Vista??? I have to check it before using it.








________________________________
information protection


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 9, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> Can I triple boot this with Ubuntu/XP? ie. Will GRUB recognize Win7?



If GRUB recognizes Windows Vista, then it will recognize Windows 7


----------



## dd_wingrider (Jan 9, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> Try booting Windows XP. It gave me a "NTLDR missing" error.
> 
> I wrote something about Windows 7, have a look at my blog : The herald of Windows 7



Nice blogpost dude, although i would remove the ghazni pic containing the hallmark of  famous ripper group(XDR) from bwtorrents  

But your choice in end


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 9, 2009)

I've got a really stupid/n00bish doubt. 
Where is the download option for Win 7 on MS's web site?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 9, 2009)

dd_wingrider said:


> Nice blogpost dude, although i would remove the ghazni pic containing the hallmark of  famous ripper group(XDR) from bwtorrents
> 
> But your choice in end



Woops, will change it


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 9, 2009)

Thats nice news...


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 9, 2009)

Is it available for download?
I see nothing on Windows-7 page, it should be here by now!


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jan 9, 2009)

^^the webpage says "*Come back the afternoon of January 9.*" So probably have to wait some more time. Its still morning there.


----------



## paragkalra (Jan 9, 2009)

Where do I need to register to get the key:
connect.microsoft.com....???

I already have "hotmail" id...will that work ???


----------



## mrbgupta (Jan 9, 2009)

2000 hrs GMT is the time if I am not wrong.

6  hours more from now.


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 9, 2009)

I m using 7000 from almost  a week....feels like more stable then Vista SP1 ....haha


----------



## krazzy (Jan 9, 2009)

How large will the download file be? If it's too big then I hope someone downloads it and splits it into 100 MB files and uploads it on Rapidshare. Cause neither will I get to be one of the first 2.5M downloaders nor will I be able to download one massive file spanning several gigabytes at one shot.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 9, 2009)

2.5 GB for 32bit ISO


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 9, 2009)

lol Microsoft's server is struggling. Why can't they just put that damn thing on a torrent and 3rd party download servers and let ppl leach..


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jan 9, 2009)

^^that way they wont be able to limit to a certain no. of users


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 9, 2009)

And why would they want to do that? more users = more bug report.. :\


----------



## krazzy (Jan 9, 2009)

But I just don't understand why the limit exists in the first place.


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 9, 2009)

I think it's just because of bandwidth..


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jan 9, 2009)

i dont know why they want to limit the no. of download, but many here have pointed out that only first 2.5 million users will be able to download from microsoft servers.


----------



## krazzy (Jan 9, 2009)

amitava82 said:


> And why would they want to do that? more users = more bug report.. :\


Maybe they don't want too many people pointing out too many bugs.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 9, 2009)

Public beta has been released, so grab it fast:

*technet.microsoft.com/en-gb/evalcenter/dd353205.aspx


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jan 9, 2009)

thanks for the link vishal. grabbing it now.


----------



## paragkalra (Jan 9, 2009)

Forget *www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/

I am not even being able to access www.microsoft.com


----------



## kuki_295 (Jan 9, 2009)

from where do i dowload i can't find any link to download?


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 9, 2009)

lol I logged in for download, filled up form and then I get this:

*www.clearpixels.net/upload/uploads/2889305164565302130.jpg


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jan 9, 2009)

i am just not able to login. entered login details and next page is blank.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 9, 2009)

i am using the real public beta for the past week now,long live p2p!

but I think I am gonna switch back to xp,I can't comprehend most the of new exotic error messages.


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 9, 2009)

bullshit!....same server problems!


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jan 9, 2009)

even i am think its a waste waiting. instead torrent will be a good option.


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 9, 2009)

You need a key to make it work for more than 30 days. Who is bothered about real download?


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 9, 2009)

sachin_kothari said:


> even i am think its a waste waiting. instead torrent will be a good option.


Actually i am already running windows 7. Just wanted to get Original BETA keys i don't want to use pirated ones.

Currently, running on 30day trial


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jan 9, 2009)

ok, so trying to get the key.


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 9, 2009)

amitava82 said:


> lol I logged in for download, filled up form and then I get this:
> 
> *www.clearpixels.net/upload/uploads/2889305164565302130.jpg


same error again & again


----------



## mrbgupta (Jan 9, 2009)

now it's opening


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jan 9, 2009)

still not here


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 9, 2009)

Trying since last 30mins, sever seems overloaded.

///wonder why windows 7 page is still not updated?


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jan 9, 2009)

thats it, tired of those same busy/error messages. will try tomorrow if there are a few beta license are left, else...


----------



## mrbgupta (Jan 9, 2009)

*i41.tinypic.com/j58a3c.jpg


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 9, 2009)

Lets see who gets it first..


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 9, 2009)

has anyone been able to get though?

if yes, then post here


----------



## paragkalra (Jan 9, 2009)

I know it's a very silly question...but still... which download manager do u guys use...I use Linux and I prefer to use "wget" but I am not sure if it will work while downloading this DVD since it requires credentials and I don't want to waste time doing R & D

So I am planing to download it from other pc having Windows installed hence asking about the reliable download manager......??


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 9, 2009)

FDM!

BTW, if you get through thn post screenshot with your key as a proof that you really the the first person here. No cheating.

Edit: Here is mine:

*www.clearpixels.net/upload/uploads/3116912838416348666.jpg


----------



## mrbgupta (Jan 9, 2009)

your location?


----------



## kuki_295 (Jan 9, 2009)

amitava82 said:


> FDM!
> 
> BTW, if you get through thn post screenshot with your key as a proof that you really the the first person here. No cheating.
> 
> ...



dude can u please explain what to do
I registerd with connect.microsoft.com
than added name as kukki1990
now i see three tabs home, your dashboard,connection directory. where to go next


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm guessing you are doing with one browser. So, download every type of browser and keep trying with all of em. That way your chance of hitting the target increases multiplied by number of browsers you are using. simple!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 10, 2009)

@ Amit

Dude, wipe your key from that screenshot.

I got it via Microsoft Connect Private Beta few weeks back & the key. Although I have not activated. If you don't get a legal key & want to use it after 30 days are over, then follow the tutorial of rearming Windows 7 just like we used to rearm Windows Vista.


----------



## kuki_295 (Jan 10, 2009)

amitava82 said:


> I'm guessing you are doing with one browser. So, download every type of browser and keep trying with all of em. That way your chance of hitting the target increases multiplied by number of browsers you are using. simple!



I didnt get it where can i find the link to take part in the beta.
i can see connection of many things but not windows 7
do u get it in connection directory?


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 10, 2009)

*technet.microsoft.com/en-gb/evalcenter/dd353205.aspx


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 10, 2009)

no luck yet


----------



## kuki_295 (Jan 10, 2009)

amitava82 said:


> *technet.microsoft.com/en-gb/evalcenter/dd353205.aspx



Thank Youuuuuuuuuuuu very much.

Downloading opera and crome already have ff3 and ie7


----------



## paragkalra (Jan 10, 2009)

It is still showing server busy....I believe after logging through hotmail id (windows live) ... it will automatically provide the key or do we need to complete some more formalities... ???


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 10, 2009)

*Rejoice! Direct download links!!!*
download windows 7 beta 1 32-bit


kindly, open this in a new window, else you would rededicated to Microsoft site


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 10, 2009)

yes you do. Few more steps to go.


----------



## gforce23 (Jan 10, 2009)

Clicked on the verification link but it keeps displaying the frickin error message! Arrgghh!


----------



## mrbgupta (Jan 10, 2009)

I need the key.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 10, 2009)

Please post all your quary in *The Official Windows 7 Discussion Thread.* Lets keep the discussion to one thread only & not many. Keep the official thread alive.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1032458


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 10, 2009)

> Error
> The site is currently experiencing technical difficulties, please check back in the next business day.



getting this from past one hour!


----------



## paragkalra (Jan 10, 2009)

Its available on torrents ... freshly added this morning... just search windows 7 on your torrent site....so I guess we should start the download from there and keep refreshing the above page for the key....

What say guys ???


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 10, 2009)

Here are direct download links to the official ISO images of Windows 7 public beta. *Right click and copy the URL and paste it in your browser window to download.* If you direct click on the following URL, it'll redirect to Microsoft website:

*Download Windows 7 Public Beta ISO* (x86)

*Download Windows 7 Public Beta ISO* (x64)


----------



## iMav (Jan 10, 2009)

But that would not have the keys & I think that would require 1 to go through the registration process.


----------



## paragkalra (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks Vishal....

Yuppiee.........I am being able to download it using "wget" on Ubuntu 8.10

#wget -c *wb.dlservice.microsoft.com/downloa...00_client_en-us_Ultimate-GB1CULFRE_EN_DVD.iso

I stoped the download...broke the download ... again restarted and it resumes....cheers to "wget"...cheers to Ubuntu....

Now I need the serial key...Vishal can you please help ... I have hotmail id (windows live).....


----------



## mrbgupta (Jan 10, 2009)

@VG 

Stuck at key page.

"The site is currently experiencing technical difficulties, please check back in the next business day."

what's next business day?


----------



## iMav (Jan 10, 2009)

^^Monday.


----------



## mrbgupta (Jan 10, 2009)

will they keep a special key for me?


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 10, 2009)

iMav said:


> ^^Monday.


Surely, party would be over by then


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 10, 2009)

paragkalra said:


> Thanks Vishal....
> 
> Yuppiee.........I am being able to download it using "wget" on Ubuntu 8.10
> 
> ...



[sarcasm]

OMG...really? Ubuntu can do that???. Woha, ubuntu is the best OS out there, you can resume a download after breaking or pausing it.[/sarcasm]


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 10, 2009)

well, it comes with built in download manager.. lol


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 10, 2009)

OMG...it comes with a built in Download Manager called wget, damn, even Windows 7 doesn't come with a built in download manager, let alone one which comes in command line form 

Time to install IE Pro on Windows 7


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 10, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> OMG...it comes with a built in Download Manager called wget, damn, even Windows 7 doesn't come with a built in download manager, let alone one which comes in command line form
> 
> Time to install IE Pro on Windows 7


  
Now we should submit feedback to MS for including a CLI download manager


----------



## paragkalra (Jan 10, 2009)

@gxsaurav

I don't know it's a compliment or a taunt...but here is the complete output of my Ubuntu terminal.....downloading @ around 60KBps with ETA around 12h 6m....I need the suc****** serial key....any other way of getting it.....


root@station3:/data/isos/windows7beta1# wget -c *wb.dlservice.microsoft.com/downloa...00_client_en-us_Ultimate-GB1CULFRE_EN_DVD.iso
--2009-01-10 01:05:22--  *wb.dlservice.microsoft.com/downloa...00_client_en-us_Ultimate-GB1CULFRE_EN_DVD.iso
Resolving wb.dlservice.microsoft.com... 125.252.226.200
Connecting to wb.dlservice.microsoft.com|125.252.226.200|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 302 Moved Temporarily
Location: *wb.dlservice.microsoft.com/dl/down...00_client_en-us_Ultimate-GB1CULFRE_EN_DVD.iso [following]
--2009-01-10 01:05:22--  *wb.dlservice.microsoft.com/dl/down...00_client_en-us_Ultimate-GB1CULFRE_EN_DVD.iso
Reusing existing connection to wb.dlservice.microsoft.com:80.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 206 Partial Content
Length: 2618793984 (2.4G), 2602237276 (2.4G) remaining [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `7000.0.081212-1400_client_en-us_Ultimate-GB1CULFRE_EN_DVD.iso'

 1% [=>                                                                                                                  ] 4,91,68,538 69.0K/s  eta 12h 6m


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 10, 2009)

The only way to get a serial key is through the beta testing partner program which all you guys are checking or through MSDN/Technet/Connect.

Why do u need the key? You can use Windows 7 without any key or activation for 4 month easily. *Unless you plan to submit bugs to Microsoft you do not need the key or to activate Windows 7.*


----------



## paragkalra (Jan 10, 2009)

See the irony of the story....People require Linux to download Windows.....   



> Why do u need the key? You can use Windows 7 without any key or activation for 4 month easily. Unless you plan to submit bugs to Microsoft you do not need the key or to activate Windows 7.



It's my long time dream to use genuine Windows product....

BTW thanks for the info about 4 months stuff...but I guess it will be better to have the key and live in peace  for the last 2 months as well.....


----------



## iMav (Jan 10, 2009)

^^ Not people. There are some Linux users who are so desperate to try Windows that they are using whatever they have to get their hands on it.  So much for irony.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 10, 2009)

paragkalra said:


> See the irony of the story....People require Linux to download Windows.....



Correction plz, what you are downloading is a beta version of Windows which is available through download only. If you want to use Windows 7 on a PC with no OS installed then you need to wait for Microsoft to release the final version of Windows 7 in a Physical Boxed package, the way Windows 7 is supposed to be distributed.

By the time Windows 8 comes, Windows 7 SP1 will be out & motherboards will switch to EFI, in this case you won't need any OS to download Windows. Just boot into EFI, Partition the hard disk & connect to net to download Windows 7 VHD or ISO. After this, just open the ISO or VHD & Windows will automatically start the installation. This will be OS indipendent method. You will also be able to install Linux same way through EFI



paragkalra said:


> It's my long time dream to use genuine Windows product....



In that case please buy Windows legally from a retail shop near you. The key you get will be for Beta version only & will not install on Windows 7 final version.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 10, 2009)

New Direct Download Links which will work without any problem:
*
32-bit
64-bit*


----------



## paragkalra (Jan 10, 2009)

BAD NEWS:

Windows Server is too heavily loaded.....not being able to download with old url any more........



> New Direct Download Links which will work without any problem:



Ok u also seem to have changed the extension from "iso" to "ISO". So restarted the download with this new url and it's working like breeze so far.......


----------



## swordfish (Jan 10, 2009)

I think downloading is now stoped
my direct link downloading is stoped at 13%


----------



## abhi.eternal (Jan 10, 2009)

i can download the ISO easily!! but not doing it... just installed XP after vista crashed after about 6 months (thankfully!!) and do not want to do another reinstall... no, not even with dual-boot!! just curious, will W7 run on 512 MB RAM?... in case you are wondering, i have 1 gig.


----------



## paragkalra (Jan 10, 2009)

> I think downloading is now stoped
> my direct link downloading is stoped at 13%



My download with first URL stopped at around same time...the download with second url given by Vishal is in progress....lets see....


----------



## kuki_295 (Jan 10, 2009)

Vishal Gupta said:


> New Direct Download Links which will work without any problem:
> *
> 32-bit
> 64-bit*



Thanks for help trying to get it from about 3 hours now.hope it won't stop.

btw will the key in the picture posted by amitava82 work

i need to sleep cya all tomorrow


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 10, 2009)

lol I have the key..


----------



## Faun (Jan 10, 2009)

paragkalra said:


> Ok u also seem to have changed the extension from "iso" to "ISO".


lol



gxsaurav said:


> [sarcasm]
> 
> OMG...really? Ubuntu can do that???. Woha, ubuntu is the best OS out there, you can resume a download after breaking or pausing it.[/sarcasm]


zomg...Ubuntu sucks IMO 

I want a 3d download manager to download thingz from the internet. I want to see it with depth...lolz


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 10, 2009)

> *Thanks for your interest in the Windows 7 Beta. The volume has been phenomenal -- we’re in the process of adding more servers to handle the demand. We’re sorry for the delay and we’ll re-post the Beta as soon as we can ensure a quality download experience.
> *


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 10, 2009)

Refresh this page bunch of times.. (replace 32 with 64 for 64bit) eventually you will get a key. I tried couple of times and every time I get same key.. dunno if the key is shared...


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 10, 2009)

> Due to very heavy traffic we’re seeing as a result of interest in the Windows 7 Beta, we are adding some additional infrastructure support to the Microsoft.com properties before we post the public beta. We want to ensure customers have the best possible experience when downloading the beta, and I’ll be posting here again soon once the beta goes live. Stay tuned! We are excited that you are excited!




Traffic is so much that is working like a DDOS attack for MS


----------



## kalpik (Jan 10, 2009)

I got my key too  No power here.. Will install when power is back.


----------



## redhat (Jan 10, 2009)

Dosent the EULA for Windows 7 state that it can be freely distributed??
Well then why not have some philantrophic member here please post their Win7 license key?? I have the ISO but am looking for a key only, since my exams are going on, I cant even sit all day and refresh the page till downloads open


----------



## kalpik (Jan 10, 2009)

AFAIK, a single key can only be activated 10 times. So i dont think sharing is a good idea.


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 10, 2009)

I have tried like zillion times, without success! get the same error msg


> *Error
> 
> The site is currently experiencing technical difficulties, please check back in the next business day.*



Luck ins't on my side!


----------



## redhat (Jan 10, 2009)

How do you reach that page??
I registered for connect and am at my dashboard now where do i head to, to get my license keys??


----------



## narangz (Jan 10, 2009)

kalpik said:


> AFAIK, a single key can only be activated 10 times. So i dont think sharing is a good idea.



Can you please explain how you managed to get it? I am refreshing from more than 1 hour.


----------



## kalpik (Jan 10, 2009)

*blog.hznet.nl/2009/01/10/how-to-receive-a-valid-windows-7-key


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 10, 2009)

I refreshed less than 5 times and got one key. Tried 2 times and got same key.. Lemme confirm it.


----------



## redhat (Jan 10, 2009)

i refreshed the page atleast 20 times now,no luck 

BTW, thanks kalpik, ill keep on trying


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 10, 2009)

T159 said:


> I want a 3d download manager to download thingz from the internet. I want to see it with depth...lolz



That could actually be possible....Let me look into the download API of IE & WPF


----------



## paragkalra (Jan 10, 2009)

It is redirecting to the page:
*www.microsoft.com/en/us/default.aspx

Opened the mentioned link on different os, different browsers but no luck....


----------



## narangz (Jan 10, 2009)

kalpik said:


> *blog.hznet.nl/2009/01/10/how-to-receive-a-valid-windows-7-key



That's how I am doing it.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 10, 2009)

WTF!! Has anyone been able to download it yet? successfully? Except the MVPs.


----------



## connexion (Jan 10, 2009)

refreshing ........refreshing...........refreshing..............
a gazillion times. still no luck


----------



## New (Jan 10, 2009)

Error..Error...


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 10, 2009)

Pathik said:


> WTF!! Has anyone been able to download it yet? successfully? Except the MVPs.


I downloaded sometime back and ready for installation..
I want to upgrade.. Anyone know if I can revert back to Vista from 7? Also this is my production system, so, don't wanna take chance.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 10, 2009)

Yup, install on a separate partition & do not upgrade


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 10, 2009)

The reason I want to upgrade is because I don't want to install all my applications again..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 10, 2009)

Direct download links and product keys:

*Windows 7 Public Beta Direct Download Links and Product Keys*

PS: The servers are too much busy so you might need to refresh the page lots of times to get product keys. A few people have already got the keys.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 10, 2009)

BTW, Win7 has a bug already so beware.


----------



## spidy333 (Jan 10, 2009)

^Its a beta.. it's destined to have bugs..


----------



## gforce23 (Jan 10, 2009)

kalpik said:


> AFAIK, a single key can only be activated 10 times. So i dont think sharing is a good idea.


From HERE:


> I’ve also noticed that the keys only seem to work on a single computer – i.e. you cannot use the same key on multiple computers. I was under the impression that each key would let you activate up to 10 computers, but this does not seem to be the case.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 10, 2009)

all the pages for download and keys are now redirecting to win7 home page.

started downloading this morning and 17% complete. fingers crossed. can't wait to test the beta1. Hope it's much much better than the prebeta 6801 build that I used earlier.


----------



## LoRdKsHiTiJ (Jan 10, 2009)

well, it says its faster, simpler, easier.

verdict:
faster - slightly
simpler - yeah
easier - not for a new user though.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 10, 2009)

^^ you can't master a Ferrari immedaitely after driving a maruti


----------



## spidy333 (Jan 10, 2009)

^Yayyy!!!... I got my key.. posting the image.. just wait..

Here it is...

*i40.tinypic.com/2eajiaf.gif

...


----------



## LoRdKsHiTiJ (Jan 10, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^ you can't master a Ferrari immedaitely after driving a maruti


well not to argue too much on this but, just for example, like maruti, ferrari too has a right side drive system. ofcourse you can master it immediately. and if the transmission is auto, all the more easier.

anyways, 
i dont think windows 7 is THAT different from vista sp1. shouldn't have a problem. but for people using windows xp, its going to be a huge challenge. and considering the mass in our country, where 90% are still using XP with various service packs, its hard to say what market condition will windows 7 enjoy.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 10, 2009)

spidy333 said:


> ^Yayyy!!!... I got my key.. posting the image.. just wait..
> 
> Here it is...
> 
> ...



cool. for me, it's still redirecting to MS win7 page 



LoRdKsHiTiJ said:


> well not to argue too much on this but, just for example, like maruti, ferrari too has a right side drive system. ofcourse you can master it immediately. and if the transmission is auto, all the more easier.
> 
> anyways,
> i dont think windows 7 is THAT different from vista sp1. shouldn't have a problem. but for people using windows xp, its going to be a huge challenge. and considering the mass in our country, where 90% are still using XP with various service packs, its hard to say what market condition will windows 7 enjoy.



who said anything about vista? comparing xp and 7!!!


----------



## kuki_295 (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah got mine too. will start download in 6 hours
*i159.photobucket.com/albums/t122/kukki_1990/12335235234.jpg


----------



## swordfish (Jan 10, 2009)

Is it possible to get key today? I have started dowloading now

It gave me error all the time and else it is forwarded to search page saying that page you are looking for does not exists..


----------



## LoRdKsHiTiJ (Jan 10, 2009)

desiibond said:


> who said anything about vista? comparing xp and 7!!!


you hadn't mentioned this in your earlier post.


----------



## kalpik (Jan 10, 2009)

Im already running windows 7 64 bit


----------



## desiibond (Jan 10, 2009)

great. have you noticed any changes over 6801 build?


----------



## swordfish (Jan 10, 2009)

swordfish said:


> Is it possible to get key today? I have started dowloading now
> 
> It gave me error all the time and else it is forwarded to search page saying that page you are looking for does not exists..


 

some body ans pls


----------



## spidy333 (Jan 10, 2009)

I used a firefox addon that refreshes tab at a certain interval.. I set it to 1.5 mins and its doing its job and I frequently checked that tab.. and magically there it is.. the addon is ReloadEvery..


----------



## kuki_295 (Jan 10, 2009)

> Is it possible to get key today? I have started dowloading now
> 
> It gave me error all the time and else it is forwarded to search page saying that page you are looking for does not exists..


Yes u can get it today if u get lucky and the page opens.
try this link *technet.microsoft.com/en-gb/evalcenter/dd353205.aspx


Opera users can do auto refresh too. Right click on the screen and to to reload every than choose the time.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 10, 2009)

My download is in process, but I couldn't get key


----------



## spidy333 (Jan 10, 2009)

try this method for all who have not yet got the key.
*www.willineedit.com/2009/01/the-foolproof-way-to-get-a-windows-7-beta-product-key/


----------



## krazzy (Jan 10, 2009)

It seems everyone and their dog is downloading Windows 7.  I would've too if I had a decent net connection at home.


----------



## Faun (Jan 10, 2009)

^^my dawg is downloading but am not FYI


----------



## hellojayanta (Jan 10, 2009)

I am using Windows 7 for 2 weeks and only I can say that it's very cool & stable.It's taskbar looks like the one in some linux but it almost looks like vista(Maybe Microsoft just edited vista).The version I'm using is only for testing purposes.If u like 2 load Xp & Win7,1st load Xp & then load Win7.


----------



## gforce23 (Jan 10, 2009)

The download is taking ages. I'm still at 34%.

I don't want to mess around with my Thinkpad T400 but would this work on my old T42 - Pentium-M 1.8Ghz, 1GB RAM, 60GB HDD and 32MB Mobility Radeon 9000?
Thanks.


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 10, 2009)

Finally after Zillions of auto refreshes, got my key


----------



## gforce23 (Jan 10, 2009)

Yay! Got 2 bloody keys in the space of 5 seconds, thanks to C4C in FF and auto-reload in Opera10.

Life's so good! 

In case anyone's wondering, I used this link in IE8, Chrome, Opera10 and FF 3.0.5: *www.microsoft.com/betaexperience/productkeys/win7-64/enus/default.aspx

LMAO!!! It looks like the MSFT server is back up. Just got a third key!
YBC6Q-XXXXXXXX......
GRJYK-XXXXXX.....
JRJPQ-XXXXX......

Screen shots for proof:
*www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.f781b0cae4.jpg

*www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.048599d0a5.jpg


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 10, 2009)

For people who didnt get product key: 

*How to Use Windows 7 for Approx. One Year Without Product Key *


----------



## swordfish (Jan 10, 2009)

Finally got my key.. using firefox and auto refresh...
Also download is complete...
will install now..


----------



## desiibond (Jan 10, 2009)

yee haa. got the key finally. 6hrs of waiting comes to end.

download is 31% completed. hope i will be running win7 by tomorrow night


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 10, 2009)

i'm still deciding install or not to install... lol


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jan 10, 2009)

Got mine as well. Will get the ISO soon too.


----------



## paragkalra (Jan 10, 2009)

Thank u so much Vishal....after trying for 24 hours finally I got the serial key....

I have got couple questions for Vishal and others....

1. At present I am downloading the ISO from the link given by Vishal......How does the ISO provided by Vishal differs from the one present at the serial key page....???

2. Even if I use the ISO provided by Vishal and use the serial key which I just got...I will still be the genuine Windows user at least till August...right Vishal?


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Jan 10, 2009)

Gave a try just now and got the key on the first try itself...now thats what i call luck 

Thanks VG for the links 

Edit : Got another key just now after seeing the succeeding post. Maybe the server is back online.


----------



## anispace (Jan 10, 2009)

hey its down again... I need that key


----------



## red_devil (Jan 10, 2009)

just got a BUNCH OF KEYS 


was struggling to get one... n now I have got 5 of them 

microsoft jab bhi deta hai, server phaad ke deta hai


----------



## debsuvra (Jan 10, 2009)

Anyone installed the 32bit version here? I am getting a weird error, check @ *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1032931&postcount=17


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jan 10, 2009)

finally got mine. now just waiting for monday so that i will complete my download, have a system upgrade and install windows 7.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 10, 2009)

EDIT :

after the 5th key, all the next keys that i'm getting are the ones that i got earlier... just the order differs...

anyone else getting that error which @debsuvra is getting ??

i dont wanna waste any bandwidth in downloading that OS only to find that 32 bit install doesn't happen properly !!


----------



## anispace (Jan 10, 2009)

arey bhai thode product keys doosro ke liye bhi bachake rakho...I am unable to get even one.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 10, 2009)

^ arrey yaar , just use the site that someone gave in the 4th page or something [not the VG's site...its some other site...]

use the info on that n get the keys easily.. [ i got it on my first attempt.. luck ? i dont know  ]


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 10, 2009)

Pals, thr is no sidebar, how to enable it


----------



## debsuvra (Jan 10, 2009)

ionicsachin said:


> Pals, thr is no sidebar, how to enable it



What did u use to burn that ISO? 

Noobish question I know, but almost everything did not work in my case. Every app is burning the disk but it is not bootable. I checked the image integrity with it's MD5 and it is just OK. I can't get the problem here.


----------



## anispace (Jan 10, 2009)

@n6300

haha thanx... got 5 of em.

edit:: now just have to download that 3.2GB ISO


----------



## kalpik (Jan 10, 2009)

ionicsachin said:


> Pals, thr is no sidebar, how to enable it


There is no sidebar in 7.. Just gadgets..


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 10, 2009)

@DebSuvra...
I directly mounted the ISO with Daemon, and began installing it...i know thats little foolish coz it might have asked for Disk later, but it didnt ask...everything is fine save this sidebar thing


----------



## redhat (Jan 10, 2009)

took me 2 days of hard work, but finally i found a Windows 7 genuine key!!
2 days i couldnt find even 1.. now that i got it, i got 4 license keys!!!
Kudos to Vishal Gupta and all the others who helped...


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 10, 2009)

Abt the sidebar...found the solution in help section 
"
What happened to Windows Sidebar?
[This content is preliminary and subject to change.]

Windows Sidebar isn't included in this version of Windows. Instead, you can display gadgets on your desktop. For more information, see Desktop gadgets: frequently asked questions. 
"


----------



## gforce23 (Jan 10, 2009)

Alright, I've got so many keys that I don't know what to do with them. I just posted 4 on another board and have another three in addition to the two that I've kept for myself. If anyone's still looking for a key, post a request right here and I'll PM it to ya. 

Requests via PMs shall not be entertained. I've had to clean my in-box twice over the past couple of weeks and it's not something that I particularly like.


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 10, 2009)

Finally GOt keys, all thanks to amitva

Posting this from IE8, windows 7 BETA Built 7000


----------



## krazzy (Jan 10, 2009)

gforce23 said:


> Alright, I've got so many keys that I don't know what to do with them. I just posted 4 on another board and have another three in addition to the two that I've kept for myself. If anyone's still looking for a key, post a request right here and I'll PM it to ya.
> 
> Requests via PMs shall not be entertained. I've had to clean my in-box twice over the past couple of weeks and it's not something that I particularly like.



Hey send one over to me too.


----------



## gforce23 (Jan 10, 2009)

krazzy said:


> Hey send one over to me too.



YGPM bro..

1 down, 3 to go.


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 10, 2009)

Anybody wants keys....i ve got 6 ....lol...
On Windows 7 beta now and posting this from Firefox 3.0.5 on it


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 11, 2009)

Now Microsoft has finally updated the official Windows 7 website page with download links. Open following link:
*
Download Windows 7 Public Beta*

Scroll down to bottom and you'll find drop-down boxes to select your language to download Windows 7 beta.

Both 32-bit and 64-bit versions are available in 5 languages.

Everything is running fine now and you'll not see any server busy error.


----------



## blondie (Jan 11, 2009)

I get to the product key page and nothing happens when I click on *Download Now*. Firefox does some progress in the status bar and shows done. thats about it, nothing more, no pop-up window or downloads. Clicking *Instructions* opens in a new tab but not this.

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/13731/bmm.png

using Firefox on  Linux.

You need Windows only to download it or what...?


----------



## paragkalra (Jan 11, 2009)

@blondie

Same here...Using Firefox on Ubuntu 8.10...nothing happens after clicking "Download Now"....

Jesus Christ...when will Microsoft grow up...!!!!


----------



## RCuber (Jan 11, 2009)

paragkalra said:


> Jesus Christ...when will Microsoft grow up...!!!!


lol many people want microsoft to go down... :lol


----------



## blondie (Jan 11, 2009)

I hope I'm wrong but if it really is intended by Microsoft then it's such a shame. Microsoft doesn't or don't want to understand the responsibility it has in today's modern computing world. Guess nobody cares.


----------



## spidy333 (Jan 11, 2009)

Dont worry.. it did the same on win xp + firefox.. I guess firefox has to do something with it... MS is really not that bad..


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 11, 2009)

Any official torrent link ????


----------



## iMav (Jan 11, 2009)

No official torrents from Microsoft.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 11, 2009)

direct download mein corrupt hone ka chance bahut hai yaar.


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 11, 2009)

Well I got some error msg which seems related to corrupt file. I could not find any md5 for the ISO so I started downloading again.. what a waste of my DVD..


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 11, 2009)

Vishal Gupta said:


> Now Microsoft has finally updated the official Windows 7 website page with download links. Open following link:
> *
> Download Windows 7 Public Beta*
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, finally I got the key.


----------



## iMav (Jan 11, 2009)

The 2.5Million limit has been removed!


----------



## kalpik (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes.. And the keys being given out are generic ones 

64Bit
JYDV8-H8VXG-74RPT-6BJPB-X42V4
RFFTV-J6K7W-MHBQJ-XYMMJ-Q8DCH
482XP-6J9WR-4JXT3-VBPP6-FQF4M
D9RHV-JG8XC-C77H2-3YF6D-RYRJ9
7XRCQ-RPY28-YY9P8-R6HD8-84GH3

32Bit
6JKV2-QPB8H-RQ893-FW7TM-PBJ73
4HJRK-X6Q28-HWRFY-WDYHJ-K8HDH
GG4MQ-MGK72-HVXFW-KHCRF-KW6KY
QXV7B-K78W2-QGPR6-9FWH9-KGMM7
TQ32R-WFBDM-GFHD2-QGVMH-3P9GC


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 11, 2009)

Told ya.. Shared key.. here is my list:

64 bit

RFFTV-J6K7W-MHBQJ-XYMMJ-Q8DCH
D9RHV-JG8XC-C77H2-3YF6D-RYRJ9
482XP-6J9WR-4JXT3-VBPP6-FQF4M
7XRCQ-RPY28-YY9P8-R6HD8-84GH3
482XP-6J9WR-4JXT3-VBPP6-FQF4M
JYDV8-H8VXG-74RPT-6BJPB-X42V4
D9RHV-JG8XC-C77H2-3YF6D-RYRJ9
JYDV8-H8VXG-74RPT-6BJPB-X42V4


(32 bit)

QXV7B-K78W2-QGPR6-9FWH9-KGMM7 
6JKV2-QPB8H-RQ893-FW7TM-PBJ73
4HJRK-X6Q28-HWRFY-WDYHJ-K8HDH
QXV7B-K78W2-QGPR6-9FWH9-KGMM7
GG4MQ-MGK72-HVXFW-KHCRF-KW6KY
6JKV2-QPB8H-RQ893-FW7TM-PBJ73
GG4MQ-MGK72-HVXFW-KHCRF-KW6KY
TQ32R-WFBDM-GFHD2-QGVMH-3P9GC
TQ32R-WFBDM-GFHD2-QGVMH-3P9GC
6JKV2-QPB8H-RQ893-FW7TM-PBJ73


----------



## krazzy (Jan 11, 2009)

Man I can't wait to go to office tomorrow and start downloading it on the 2 Mbps connection. Why oh why did Microsoft had to release it on a weekend?

Btw check out how Windows 7 Beta performed on the new VIAO P:

*www.engadget.com/2009/01/10/vaio-p-now-with-more-windows-7/


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 11, 2009)

I just got my key 

*img57.imageshack.us/img57/7527/keyzm5.jpg


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 11, 2009)

Windows XP Rocks

Sry feeling bit conservative to change ma xp

Let see n wait for feedback from u guys...then i go for it

coz i have a stable os n don wanna change ma partition n get more headaches...already having 2 linux os


----------



## red_devil (Jan 11, 2009)

^ lol pretty much the same case with me...

i got MAC n VISTA n FEDORA up and running on my PC and now i'm still thinking if i should go ahead and try out WINDOWS 7...



amitava82 said:


> Told ya.. Shared key.. here is my list:
> 
> 64 bit
> 
> ...




lol you've repeated all your keys....there are only 5 unique keys ... 



			
				ionicsachin said:
			
		

> Anybody wants keys....i ve got 6 ....lol...
> On Windows 7 beta now and posting this from Firefox 3.0.5 on it



lol...AFAIK, there are only 5 ... do check if you've got a duplicate


----------



## redhat (Jan 11, 2009)

Can anyone please give detailed instructions on dual booting Windows 7 with Win XP?
My friends call me a comp wiz, but I feel like a n00b in this forum 
And I really dont have much experiance in dual booting, so if someone could help....


----------



## Ecko (Jan 11, 2009)

Guyz XP Rocks as always but I'm desperate to try beta 
Downloaded the X64 version but how to boot it from Xp (X32)
Unable to do so 
If someone can help
BTW if my XP will be saved if I boot using the DVD ??


----------



## gforce23 (Jan 11, 2009)

n6300 said:


> lol...AFAIK, there are only 5 ... do check if you've got a duplicate


Incorrect. I've got at least 7 unique keys here.
GRJYK-
QXV7B-
YBC6Q-
6JKV2-
TQ32R-
4HJRK-
GG4MQ-


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 11, 2009)

me none, will download when build 8012 will come out nxt month


----------



## gforce23 (Jan 11, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> me none, will download when build 8012 will come out nxt month


Where'd you get the build # from??


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 11, 2009)

Fat the Wuck....many of us are using same keys


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 11, 2009)

Saw it in a pic when was surfing.

Build 7012 is already installed in one PC of a person outside M$ and he promises to upload the torrent soon. A chinese guy.


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 11, 2009)

When will MS stop giving out these public BETA licenses?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 11, 2009)

When will final release of win7 be xpected?


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 11, 2009)

around september 2009


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jan 11, 2009)

ionicsachin said:


> Fat the Wuck....many of us are using same keys


There are only around 5 keys for each edition available from that site most of us used.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 11, 2009)

gforce23 said:


> Incorrect. I've got at least 7 unique keys here.
> GRJYK-
> QXV7B-
> YBC6Q-
> ...



lol ... ok ...


----------



## swordfish (Jan 11, 2009)

posting from windows 7.. so far so good.. 
Its seems faster.. 
I tried vista ultimate edition on my laptop and it sucked so i restored to original basic verson. but now in windows 7, pc is quite fast then vista. 

I am wondering why i m not able to see C drive of my other OS?


----------



## RCuber (Jan 11, 2009)

Yea .. me too got the generic one  
6JKV2-XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX


----------



## paragkalra (Jan 11, 2009)

BTW Folks...I have installed Windows7 Beta1 on VMware Server 2.0 and so far it's running like a breeze...

Here is the screenshot of Win7 beta1 running on VMware Server 2.0 which is installed on Ubuntu 8.10...

*img407.imageshack.us/img407/1224/linwin7ds7.th.png


----------



## RCuber (Jan 11, 2009)

Codnt resist .. I installed Windows 7 and im impressed with the preformance of my 3-4 year old computer 

EDIT: Oops .. Vista is still in my mind  , Its Windows 7 Now


----------



## swordfish (Jan 11, 2009)

^ You installed vista.. I think its thread bout windows 7


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 11, 2009)

^He is confused.. lol


----------



## anispace (Jan 11, 2009)

windows 7 beta available in English, Japanese, German, Arabic and Hindi .... now thats something new


----------



## RCuber (Jan 11, 2009)

swordfish said:


> ^ You installed vista.. I think its thread bout windows 7


Oops.. wrong version , I Curse Vista so much that the name "Vista" is still in my head 


amitava82 said:


> ^He is confused.. lol


"Excited" may be the correct word


----------



## Faun (Jan 11, 2009)

anispace said:


> windows 7 beta available in English, Japanese, German, Arabic and Hindi .... now thats something new


yeah, Hindi is getting recognition.


----------



## swordfish (Jan 12, 2009)

but who will install it in Hindi? people in france use it in french, middle east use in arabic, china use in chinise but indians do not use in Hindi. they use english.
I think thats why we biggest outsourcer as we use english much..


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

swordfish said:


> but who will install it in *Hindi?* people in france use it in french, middle east use in arabic, china use in chinise but *Indians do not use in Hindi*. they use english.
> I think thats why we biggest outsourcer as we use english much..



Shame on us Indians. 
Hame sharam se aatam hatya kar leni chahiye


----------



## swordfish (Jan 12, 2009)

^ agreed.. People will laugh if you use it in hindi !!


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

some xyzsoft company of US better know about the importance of Hindi than us


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Jan 12, 2009)

Got the DVD download after 24 hours continuous downloading, got around 5 keys.  Hell! Couldn't find a blank DVD, will have to wait till morning 

But if i think the other way, my lappy and me both got a break


----------



## rockthegod (Jan 12, 2009)

Krazy_About_Technology said:


> Got the DVD download after 24 hours continuous downloading, got around 5 keys.  Hell! Couldn't find a blank DVD, will have to wait till morning



You can always mount the ISO in DT or Alcohol in your existing XP/Vista installation and initiate a clean install of Win 7 in another empty partition without burning a DVD !!! 


OK, I have been running Win 7 build 7000 for quite some time now and have installed it both on my desktop (conf in my sig) and on a laptop with an Athlon X2 TK-53 1.7 GHz proc with Ati Radeon 1100 Xpress integrated graphics, 2 GB DDR2 533 MHz RAM and 160 GB 5400 rpm Hitachi HDD. In spite of being a beta 1 product, everyone have been hailing Win 7 to be faster than Vista (and some say even XP). But with a clean install, I have noticed Win XP still to be the fastest of them all... and with some usual tweaks Vista SP1 is also much more fluent than Win 7 on both the machines. I hoped that at least the underpowered laptop should run the beta 1 at least a tad better than Vista at clean install, but it ain't so imo !!! The Win 7 Beta 1 performance is still impressive given its stage without the availability of any matured drivers...but with so many people saying that it runs faster on even old laptops, I am a little bit confused with the results of my own experience. I have been using the default drivers on Win 7 with a few exceptions like the card reader and Realtek HD sound codecs for which I installed the Vista drivers... and haven't tweaked the OS a bit !!! Any suggestions or opinions about this ?


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 12, 2009)

On a 2GB RAM, definitely XP will run at full glory, u might say ME is faster then XP..


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 12, 2009)

My Windows 7 installation Ram Bharose with ATI drivers now


----------



## krazzy (Jan 12, 2009)

Downloading it now. 38% done. Will be over by evening. 

LOL! take a look at this:

*imgs.xkcd.com/comics/windows_7.png


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 12, 2009)

@gxsaurav
"Ram bharose" or "RAM bhaorse"....haha


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 12, 2009)

I've found out an alternative to those who dun wanna download the WIn7 Build 7000 2.5GB and wanna try Win 7 PDC Edition but without downloading much.

It's only 280MB SUPER COMPRESSED, and I tried, so anyone wants to try can google.


----------



## kuki_295 (Jan 12, 2009)

I am getting error while installing it says missing file or corrupt files. Error code 0x80070570
Anyone know anything about it,will burning the dvd again help?


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 13, 2009)

Nope, you have to download again.. I had same issue.. lol


----------



## kuki_295 (Jan 13, 2009)

amitava82 said:


> Nope, you have to download again.. I had same issue.. lol



that sucks, so i'll have to wait for 30 more hours crap.
anyways does pausing the download effect?

i am using Internet download manager


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2009)

^^thats why torrents rocks


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 13, 2009)

T159 said:


> ^^thats why torrents rocks


Yeah, With Constant Harsh checking for every piece of data, files don't get corrupted.

Perhaps, MS should learn advantages of Bit torrent over HTTP. and start distributing large files over torrents


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jan 13, 2009)

kuki_295 said:


> that sucks, so i'll have to wait for 30 more hours crap.
> anyways does pausing the download effect?
> 
> i am using Internet download manager


Just get a similar torrent file and let it handle the partial data recovery.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 13, 2009)

I got form the torrent only but yet to get my key.


----------



## kuki_295 (Jan 14, 2009)

QwertyManiac said:


> Just get a similar torrent file and let it handle the partial data recovery.


So u mean i dont have to download the whole file again?
If its so can u explain how i can do it?


----------



## anispace (Jan 14, 2009)

just search for a torrent containing the original untouched windows 7 beta build u downloaded and download to the same folder u saved the damaged file. It will check for the amount of data downloaded and redownload only the missing parts.


----------



## kuki_295 (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah thanks for the tips i downloaded bittorrent > found a untouched iso on mininova > started the download > stopped the download > replaced the downloaded files with earlier downloaded file > started bittorrent again and it checked the file and started the download from 99.8%.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 14, 2009)

Torrent's in today's time are the rulers


----------



## gforce23 (Jan 14, 2009)

Microsoft has pushed out its first patch for the Windows 7 public beta. The update saves your MP3s from a rather nasty bug that trims seconds off any song that's been edited, either by you or via automatic updates from Windows Media Player. If you've got afflicted files, there's a chance they're salvageable via properties window, according to the patch notes -- and if not, then here's hoping you backed up your library. 

SOURCE


----------



## desiibond (Jan 14, 2009)

Things to look out for in win7:

1) Superbar
2) the new mediacenter app
3) IE8
4) libraries
5) powerful firewall application (no need for any third party app now)
6) Action Center
7) jump lists in start menu
8) Windows HomeGroup
9) touch and multi-touch (only on selected devices)


----------



## x3060 (Jan 15, 2009)

i guess this time MS got everything right


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 15, 2009)

They've released a patch for Win7, check fudzilla.com, saw it there.


----------

